# Spoon Feeding with Vigoro 29-0-4



## LawnMavrik (Sep 22, 2020)

Local landscape supplier is sold out of Lesco 46-0-0. I picked up a small bag of Vigoro 29-0-4. The guaranteed analysis states only about 2/3 of the Nitrogen is Urea and the other 1/3 is slow release. Does anyone have experience using something like this to spoon feed or is this a bad idea? My plan would be to put down .85 lb of product per 1,000 sq feet to get .25 lb of N weekly. Thoughts?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

That has a high enough content of fast release urea that it should be ok to use. Using twice the amount bi weekly is fine as well.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I've been doing the same thing for the past couple of years. I'm using up the rest of my Walmart Expert Gardner 29-0-4/30-0-4 bought on clearance last year before switching to urea. No problem using it bi-weekly IMO.


----------



## LawnMavrik (Sep 22, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. How much are you putting down bi weekly? If it's not too much trouble, would you mind sharing the guranteed analysis on the label? I don't know how to interpret what I bought to be honest. Not sure if the slow release is 1/3 of the total nitrogen or 7 percent meaning then I guess 93% of the Nitrogen is fast release...


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

The rough guideline used here is .25 lb/1k per week, but it doesn't have to be perfect. The idea is to slowly give the turf nitrogen so that it adds to it's winter stores instead of dumping it all at once and having the excess just leach through the soil. I fertilized every two weeks last September & October and my grass was the first to green up and look great in my neighborhood this spring. I'm certainly not as disciplined as others here, but I have been happy with my results. 

I'd assume your fertilizer has ~21% fast release nitrogen based on the label, so even 1 lb/1k would be pretty close for a weekly application.

My cheap Walmart stuff has ~25% fast release, so I'd apply at the same rate:


----------



## LawnMavrik (Sep 22, 2020)

Thank you so much! This is great feedback. Any tips or preference on tools for application for the fert? I used the Scotts whizz for my seed and noticed it dumps in clumps if you don't keep moving or happen to hold at the 'wrong' angle. Despite the smaller volume I like it because I can actually see the product I'm putting on. Any tips for watering in?


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I don't do anything terribly fancy with this stuff.

I apply with the Brinly variant of the Titan spreader that many here use. I used to have a Wizz that I used for seed application (stopped working), but didn't notice any clumping issues.

I don't worry as much about watering this stuff in as I do with the 46-0-0 urea or 10-10-10 garden fertilizer. I'd prefer to time the application right before rain is due, but we've had such a dry season that isn't likely to happen. Last week I put some down on Wednesday afternoon and my sprinklers watered it in over the next two days (front yard on Thu, back on Fri) with no issues.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

People love to hate on the Scott's cheapo spreaders, but I bought the Elite one and I love it. Again, manage expectations. It's under $100 and for an 8ksf lot, it's perfect.


----------

